# Ah! My Goddess



## Neji23p0 (Oct 11, 2004)

does anyone know where to download, ah! my goddess. or Oh! my goddess.
i checked in the manga resources thread. it wasn't there.

so a link to the site wher ei can d/l will be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## fyredriftwood (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm not so sure that sites will actually have it-- since it IS licensed and such.

Best bet would be to go to Kazaa lite or WinMX and get it. It's not worth downloading though-- not the best series out there.


----------



## Neji23p0 (Oct 11, 2004)

i know it isn't but i still wanna read it


----------



## Aisukurimu (Oct 14, 2004)

Ok, there's this guy on manga-rain channel in IRC who has all (or at least, most) of the series.  His nick has something to do with amg.  check it out, you might have to visit a few times to find him - or ask around, the nick might be different.


----------



## B3H (Oct 14, 2004)

Link removed is were I got Vol 1-27, Vol 28 may still be lurking somewere on suprnova


----------



## lazyjapanese (Oct 16, 2004)

sry i was messing things up with happy world..


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2006)

Hmmh..I'm assuming this thread can be used for discussion of the actual manga even though the original intent was to search for the manga xDD


----------



## Baby Raptor (May 10, 2006)

Yay , i could to disscus without spoiler ,  did you read it at chapter 211  i love Kechi stare bellandy on bike but his boss told him you look at bike or what?


----------



## Guardian Archangel (May 10, 2006)

I wouldn't really call Chihiro his boss.....I doubt she wants that kind of "name" over him....I think she likes senpai better, or....is there a secret side to Chihiro


----------



## Guardian Archangel (Jun 4, 2006)

chapter 213....any chapter with Chihiro is a good chapter 

Anal mature


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jun 4, 2006)

yay!1 i wonder last panel of girls is who? ? new character?


----------



## Guardian Archangel (Jun 4, 2006)

we don't need new characters

we have enough characters that don't get time as it is


----------



## Guardian Archangel (Jun 27, 2006)

there ya go Kira, start now, read when done XD...well, you'd still be missing a lot of volumes


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jun 27, 2006)

i thought new chapter  dang it


----------



## Guardian Archangel (Jun 27, 2006)

rofl, once a month dude, ya gota remember its still June XD


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jun 27, 2006)

but it is long time to remeber but i wish they will released in bi-weekly ( not idea)    oh well i will wait for july !


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 16, 2006)

Im at 99 percent of finishing getting volumes 1-26.

How many more chapters am I missing after that?


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 16, 2006)

ĸΣřӨ-ЄĥąИ said:
			
		

> Im at 99 percent of finishing getting volumes 1-26.
> 
> How many more chapters am I missing after that?




check last volume in zip  lastest 215 chapter


----------



## Guardian Archangel (Aug 16, 2006)

there is vol 27-33


----------



## UnknownHero (Aug 19, 2006)

does the anime follow the manga exactly? or is it mixed up?

For DDL:
laugh


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 19, 2006)

it is not really anime follow manga's detail storyline  just loose on based manga storyline  some part mixed up and other follow up manga based

i dont mind it  i like to see difference between anime and manga in postive way if you like to watch new something ... unless you want anime follow up everthing of detail from manga? but few filler part in AMG anime but it is not big deal!! lol!


----------



## UnknownHero (Aug 19, 2006)

Baby Raptor said:
			
		

> it is not really anime follow manga's detail storyline  just loose on based manga storyline  some part mixed up and other follow up manga based
> 
> i dont mind it  i like to see difference between anime and manga in postive way if you like to watch new something ... unless you want anime follow up everthing of detail from manga? but few filler part in AMG anime but it is not big deal!! lol!


ok thanks... i was just trying to figure out where to start


----------



## Guardian Archangel (Aug 19, 2006)

UnknownHero said:
			
		

> does the anime follow the manga exactly? or is it mixed up?


It does and it doesn't.  They'll choose a darker based arc, and put a bunch of smaller, light hearted, completely "off topic" manga arcs in the begining.  The arcs tend to follow the chapters almost exactly, but they have been known to mix things up
*Spoiler*: __ 



Lind isn't suppose to appear in the first season, but she does


----------



## UnknownHero (Aug 19, 2006)

Guardian Archangel said:
			
		

> rofl, once a month dude, ya gota remember its still June XD


you serious? only one chapter a month? that sucks... how did they ever get up to chapter 215?


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 20, 2006)

UnknownHero said:
			
		

> you serious? only one chapter a month? that sucks... how did they ever get up to chapter 215?



Well the series first began 1989 it's quite old series. 

Really like the manga though lately the story hasn't really move much mostly self contained stories. Belldandy's and Keiichi relation hasn't moved much either.

Give me more SentaroXSkuld dammit!!  

But lately there has been signs of sexual frustration between Bell and K1 
I wonder if were get to see them take it to the next level?


----------



## Guardian Archangel (Aug 20, 2006)

^of course not

on a seperate note, the manga is released monthly in a magazine....don't remember which.


----------



## UnknownHero (Aug 20, 2006)

Gutsu said:
			
		

> Well the series first began 1989 it's quite old series.
> 
> Really like the manga though lately the story hasn't really move much mostly self contained stories. Belldandy's and Keiichi relation hasn't moved much either.
> 
> ...



you serious? 1989?

yeah... that's almost as old as I am... I don't really want to read a manga that might continue for another 17 years...


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 26, 2006)

It was a pretty nice chapter. 

Here are my thoughts: Kabuto on couch


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 26, 2006)

Finally my favorite couple get some screentime it's about freaking time lol


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like for next couple of chapters it's going to contrate on Sentaro and Skuld.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 27, 2006)

They're your favorite couple eh? :sweat


----------



## Guardian Archangel (Oct 14, 2006)

AMG-V33-Extras-[GMT].zip wooteles


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 22, 2006)

Kakunojo Yuyama said:


> They're your favorite couple eh? :sweat



Yup.  

About Ch. 219


*Spoiler*: __ 



Good to see that Sentaro didn't move that far lol. Urd made a pass on him which cause Skuld to get mad...


----------



## Baby Raptor (Dec 23, 2006)

your favorite skuld is beauty artwork as your sig  i love art of Goddess but i prefer  Urd 
i am laugh at guy moved to other side in town ...


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 26, 2006)

Gutsu said:


> Yup.
> 
> About Ch. 219
> 
> ...


1) Im more of her fan to her that you!! RAWR!!! 

2) Good to see another fan of her but she is mine!!  

3) Im making my sig the first page, where she is casting her water powers


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank you very much ! Downloading now.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 31, 2007)

Ah, what a fantastic series. My favorite thing about the mangaka's style is the way he does hair, such detailed flowing and the curling of the tips. At any rate, my favorite character is Urd. I really enjoyed it whenever it was shown how much she really cares about the people around her despite her rather carefree attitude most of the time.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Oct 4, 2008)

239 out by 	Mako-Scans


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 17, 2009)

241 out by Mako-Scans


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (May 28, 2009)

Anyone still reading?  I wouldn't be surprised if some people got tired with not much happening for a little while but it's starting to get interesting again since:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Keiichi's going to hell! 





*Spoiler*: __ 



As are Bell, Urd, Skuld, Hild, Whelsper, Marller, and possibly Peorth and Lind


----------



## son_michael (Jul 11, 2009)

^^wow this could make me start reading again


I love AMG but it really has no story...just tons of mini arcs


----------



## ナルヒナ (Feb 14, 2010)

How's the story after the anime arcs? Also if anyone knows, which chapter is the anime up to?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 14, 2010)

Are there different series of this title or something?


----------



## son_michael (Feb 14, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Are there different series of this title or something?



There's "Ah! my Goddess" tv series and then it goes into season 2 which is renamed "Ah! my Goddess Tsubasa"{I think that's what it was,it has to do with wings}" 

There's an OVA series which is like 4 episodes but it's essentially the same thing as the beginning of the tv series, I mean there are differences but I haven't watched it in a long time so I forgot... 


there's also "Ah! my mini Goddess" which is a side series with chibi art of the 3 Goddesses living together. I didn't watch it but I believe its mostly comedy{or just an overload of cuteness}, I don't even think keichi is even in that show.


there's a movie as well. 


I'm not sure if there's 2 manga's or not, I think the original manga had completely different art and was either canceled or just changed into the AMG Manga that we have today


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Feb 14, 2010)

The Manga started in 1988 and has had one continuous run to the present.  The art just changed as the artists style matured.  So looking at the older half of the series and then more recent volumes, I could see where someone would think it might have changed hands somewhere, but it's really just the artists evolving style (you can see this in many other long running manga series as well).

The first season of the TV series was 26 episodes called Ah! My Goddess and covers up to the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Lord of Destruction arc in the manga.


 

The second season was also 26 episodes and was called Ah! My Goddess: Everyone Has Wings in Japan and Ah! My Goddess: Flights of Fancy in North America.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Covered up to the Urd split/Hild arc.




A two episode special called Ah! My Goddess: Fighting Wings aired in 2007 and covered Lind's arc.

Before the TV series like S_M said above me there was the original OVA and the spin-off Adventures of Mini-Goddess.


----------



## Godot (Sep 3, 2010)

Bumping because I've just remembered that this manga is still running. Currently on 261 (I think). Who's been reading it?


----------



## daikun (Oct 24, 2011)

Ah My Goddess chapter 275

Latest chapter 275 atm is out


----------



## stream (Jan 22, 2012)

Chapter 278 is out!

GG Keiichi!

*Spoiler*: __ 




Am I wrong, or is this their first in 24 years?


----------



## dream (Jan 22, 2012)

Am I mistaken or did they just get married...


----------



## son_michael (Jan 22, 2012)

that kiss was long overdue! Looks like their new contract is a little more personal


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 22, 2012)

son_michael said:


> that kiss was long overdue! Looks like their new contract is a little more personal



They kissed...just now?!?!
Damn...I know I watched the series once (dunno about the OVAs anymore...) and I started reading the manga, but then I just dropped it.
Any chance this will be wrapped up sometime?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 22, 2012)

After years and years, Keiichi must be happy finally getting to second base 

How long will it take them to get married i wonder, another century perhaps?


----------



## Fourangers (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh Inu, I didn't know you read Ah! My Goddess.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 23, 2012)

You dun't know a lot of things about me Fou 

But yeah  decent series, i can only take it in short bursts however, i always get pissed about the notion that he could keep this series up for 20+ years without actually going anywhere substantial


----------



## Godot (Jan 23, 2012)

Holy shit, it's been so long since I've read this 

Keiichi, get in there lad


----------



## Fourangers (Jan 23, 2012)

@Inu: Oh, I'm absolutely willing to know more about you Inu. 

Yeah, like most manga series, it was good at the beginning, a little bit plotless lately. 

It used to have some character development, but lately is just a show-case on how Belldandy is beautiful and perfect and Keiichi is the self-insert for any man.

It's still better than a lot of mangas though. 

I usually wait until I'm already behind like 14 chapters, then read all of them in one gulp. Because really, the lack of plot is grating, this chapter was what; 3 or 4 pages wasted showing them kissing?

It's an awesome guide to train your hair though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 23, 2012)

On the plus side, i always gotta marvel at Fujishima's , the dude has really learned how to draw, especially in comparison to his earliest  Let's not revisit those days


----------



## Fourangers (Jan 23, 2012)

^Yep:



I prefer one before the latest though. It used to have more expressions while lately it's all kawaii copy/paste.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 23, 2012)

I never understood how you get from blue fuckin hair to what she has now but i won't question it


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I never understood how you get from blue fuckin hair to what she has now but i won't question it



Belldandy used magic to change it silly.


----------



## stream (Jan 23, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> On the plus side, i always gotta marvel at Fujishima's , the dude has really learned how to draw, especially in comparison to his earliest  Let's not revisit those days



Hey, it's been 24 years since he started!

Urd changed a bit also:
Double Release with Chapters 66 and 67
Double Release with Chapters 66 and 67


----------



## Markness (Jan 23, 2012)

Good to see some discussion about this manga. It's easily one of my favorites and the goddesses are the most beautiful females of any manga out there, in my opinion. Fujishima's art looked squishy in the beginning but it's evolved nicely and I'd say it's some of the best you can find. 

Keiichi's one lucky dude to finally kiss Belldandy and Hild looks like she has plenty of payback in mind for Hagal.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 13, 2012)

Nobody keeping up with this anymore?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like we know now why Keiichi held back all those years 




And I hope this doesn?t qualify as a necro...since this series is still ongoing..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2012)

Man, that was so rage inducing. They basically castrated him for three years.

Twenty years in real time.

Imagine how long-time readers who actually followed the series since the beginning felt about that.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 14, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Nobody keeping up with this anymore?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Man, that was so rage inducing. They basically castrated him for three years.
> 
> Twenty years in real time.
> 
> Imagine how long-time readers who actually followed the series since the beginning felt about that.



I happened to be around /a/ at the time this broke out and it was several threads worth of hilarity and reactions.

Long time readers of this should be workforce already and probably expect true love to remove any potential moral complexity because this has been running for so long it's kind of the Garfield of Japan.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 14, 2012)

what exactly are you guys talking about? As fas as I know, keichi and belldandy haven't done the nasty yet. Are you all worked up over the contract kiss?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 14, 2012)

son_michael said:


> what exactly are you guys talking about? As fas as I know, keichi and belldandy haven't done the nasty yet. Are you all worked up over the contract kiss?



We?re talking about the original contract having him lose (almost) all his...desire for Belldandy. Otherwise they?d have already done more 

I sure as hell hope this means we?re approaching the end of this manga now... 
I want to read the ending before I die, if possible xD


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2012)

The original contract removed all sexual desire from Keichi to prevent human/goddess interspecies breeding. But the worst part is that all the goddesses knew about it and basically let him be a eunuch for all this time. Belldandy was okay with it, because he "pampered" her. So...he's been getting played by golddigging goddesses for twenty years.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 14, 2012)

can you guys post a link to the page that explains keichi loses all his sexual desires? I never heard about this.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2012)

Bitches and whores.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah I realize I didn?t post the right chapter xD 

Here?s the explanation from chapter 285!

But I do wonder why this new contract doesn?t contain these "restrictions"? Perhaps the way Belldandy made it? 
And if they have kids, they?ll all be demi-gods 

Ninja'd cuz I took too long 

Oh, and looks like Hagal wants to have Keiichi for herself  I guess Urd really was the good guy here, wanting to get Keiichi to force himself on Belldandy xD


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 14, 2012)

Lol so basically he just explained away an excuse as to why the manga moved slower than molasses for the last 20 years in regards to their relationship besides getting datmoney  

Its genius, but it also shows that we are getting close to the end now that Keiichi is free of it


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2012)

Even the Gods conspired to cockblock him. That's some serious cockblocking.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow that's funny  so does that mean the rare moments when he was about to kiss her his sex drive was so high that he defeated the spell for a few moments?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Lol so basically he just explained away an excuse as to why the manga moved slower than molasses for the last 20 years in regards to their relationship besides getting datmoney
> 
> Its genius, but it also shows that we are getting close to the end now that Keiichi is free of it



Yep, thought of this as well 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Even the Gods conspired to cockblock him. That's some serious cockblocking.



I?d say it?s divine (or ultimate) cockblocking xD


----------



## Raptor (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah! My Goddess! : 24 years cockblocking and counting.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2012)

At least he can rest easy knowing that the Gods were screwing with his libido and he didn't have ED.


----------



## Markness (Jun 23, 2012)

Since we know Hild is Urd's mother, could this new face at the end of the chapter be the mother of Belldandy or Skuld? She looks almost like a blend of the two.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 24, 2012)

Esomark said:


> Since we know Hild is Urd's mother, could this new face at the end of the chapter be the mother of Belldandy or Skuld? She looks almost like a blend of the two.



That?s what I thought first as well. At least she?s one of the most important Goddesses I guess, since Hild seems to know her.


----------



## sawachika11 (Jul 10, 2012)

guys, this manga is still ongoing right? i really love this manga! its so cute...i dont want it to end!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and also, is its "ANIME" series still "ONGOING"??????????????

i hope its creator would create lots and lots of new chapters!(in manga and in anime also) i will always be waiting for it!


----------



## son_michael (Jul 10, 2012)

sawachika11 said:


> guys, this manga is still ongoing right? i really love this manga! its so cute...i dont want it to end!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> and also, is its "ANIME" series still "ONGOING"??????????????
> 
> i hope its creator would create lots and lots of new chapters!(in manga and in anime also) i will always be waiting for it!



Well I don't. I love this series but its been going on for 10+ years and I want to finish it. 1 Final arc about keichi and belldandy going through a struggle and then  it all ending with marriage and a very nice epilogue, that's all I'm hoping for.

I'm 27 and id like to finish this manga before my mid 30's


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 10, 2012)

son_michael said:


> Well I don't. I love this series but its been going on for *10+ years* and I want to finish it. 1 Final arc about keichi and belldandy going through a struggle and then  it all ending with marriage and a very nice epilogue, that's all I'm hoping for.
> 
> I'm 27 and id like to finish this manga before my mid 30's



Try 20+ years.

Manga's close to being as old as your entire time on Earth.

And yes manga's still ongoing and as far as I know anime projects for it are only sporadic.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 10, 2012)

Haha, this manga?s older than me


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Jul 10, 2012)

Anyone know if there are downloads available? Goddess Miyuki Team has been fucking up.


----------



## Markness (Jul 10, 2012)

The Bite of the She-Wolf said:


> Try 20+ years.
> 
> Manga's close to being as old as your entire time on Earth.
> 
> And yes manga's still ongoing and as far as I know anime projects for it are only sporadic.



Heh, I'm only a month older than it. 

I don't mind it going on for a little longer. Atleast Fujishima pumps out more chapters on a regular basis than Miura does for Berserk and there's still more to see in the story so I'm in no hurry to see the end. I'd like to see more anime of it as well but it seems to come and go. The OADs for Volume 43 look like they will be NEFY.


----------



## Fate115 (Jul 11, 2012)

Man, every time I see this topic bumped I keep thinking we have a new chap. Do any of you guys know if they're any along the way?


----------



## sawachika11 (Jul 11, 2012)

well......i'm still 19.. 

I read a lots of manga series lately...but this is the first time, that i kind to be liking one, & its this manga.... "Ah! My Goddess".

hey..im from phillipines...if you want to go vacation here. u can take me as ur tour guide, for free. but in one condition. 

bring me a lot of new magazines and DVD's of " Ah! My Goddess"...

thats the only thing id ask from you...if your interested, though..

cuz,  i really didnt find any stores in our country that sale this kind of magazines/videos and I want it so badly...


----------



## sawachika11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Tnx, raptor. owe you one...


----------



## sawachika11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Man,,,, I hope Mr. Fujishima would absolutely "NOT" continue his "Paradise Residence",,,,

and focus all his(how should i put this) "Concentration" on "Ah My Goddess".


wat says you guys?


----------



## son_michael (Jul 14, 2012)

well that was a bad translation....who was hild married to?


----------



## Markness (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm pretty sure she was referring to the father of Urd, Belldandy, and Skuld. How else could the sisters be related if it was someone else?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 15, 2012)

Esomark said:


> I'm pretty sure she was referring to the father of Urd, Belldandy, and Skuld. How else could the sisters be related if it was someone else?



They could all have different mothers and still be related - because of the father of course! (like it?s the case with Urd...).

But I think Anzasu is both Belldandy?s and Skuld?s mom, cause their father only had two wives, so it?d be the logical conclusion.

And yeah, this translation sounds like it was done by Google. I mean, come on, at least proofread it once -.-"

I gathered though that Hild had to separate from the Goddesses father because of that new separation of love between races rule...


----------



## sawachika11 (Jul 15, 2012)

i think im missing something on 286..


----------



## Markness (Jul 15, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> They could all have different mothers and still be related - because of the father of course! (like it?s the case with Urd...).
> 
> But I think Anzasu is both Belldandy?s and Skuld?s mom, cause their father only had two wives, so it?d be the logical conclusion.
> 
> And yeah, this translation sounds like it was done by Google. I mean, come on, at least proofread it once -.-"



I wasn't trying to imply anything else but yeah, they all have the same father.

I've heard of that theory before but I just remember Bell saying they all have different mothers back in Vol. 5 (I have the entire DH translation). I guess Fujishima decided to retcon that.

I actually found the Engrish to be amusing but yeah, they need to update it.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 15, 2012)

Esomark said:


> I wasn't trying to imply anything else but yeah, they all have the same father.
> 
> I've heard of that theory before but I just remember Bell saying they all have different mothers back in Vol. 5 (*I have the entire DH translation*). I guess Fujishima decided to retcon that.
> 
> I actually found the Engrish to be amusing but yeah, they need to update it.



Then I guess it?s just unclear in this current translation and that may still be true (their father could have had a child out of wedlock  Way to go, God ).
And it was just a theory that their father (or at least Belldandy?s) is God, or is it the truth? Can?t remember anymore...


----------



## Markness (Jul 16, 2012)

Well, according to the source book I have, his title is spoken more out of respect rather than literally calling him God but considering the Norse themes, he could be Odin for all we know.


----------



## dream (Aug 11, 2012)

Chapter 287 is out.

Link removed


----------



## Muk (Aug 11, 2012)

didn't ah my goddess end? or did i think of the anime? 

i thought they concluded it


----------



## dream (Aug 11, 2012)

The anime ended, the manga is still ongoing.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 11, 2012)

keichi is too forgiving lol but I guess he has to be in order to pass this love trial.


----------



## Markness (Aug 11, 2012)

Another day, another good Ah! My Goddess! chapter. The consequences look dire but it's good that Keiichi and Belldandy are confident enough to see what their fate will be. Anzasu's confused look was also amusing. Funny how Gate herself was literally inside a gate at the end!


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 12, 2012)

Esomark said:


> Another day, another good Ah! My Goddess! chapter. The consequences look dire but it's good that Keiichi and Belldandy are confident enough to see what their fate will be. Anzasu's confused look was also amusing. Funny how Gate herself was literally inside a gate at the end!



You mean "another month" -.-"

And yeah, good thing the Gate already know them - it?s probably not a bad thing...

And about the misunderstanding thing...Keiichi knows Belldandy loves him...ah well, you know him, it?s just his way of being


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 13, 2012)

Kinda disappointed that the mangaka is reusing the same test that we saw in the movie. And I mean the exact same test. If Morgan doesn't have a cameo I'm going to be pissed.

EDIT: Oh it's the kid. She's adorable.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 13, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> Kinda disappointed that the mangaka is reusing the same test that we saw in the movie. And I mean the exact same test. If Morgan doesn't have a cameo I'm going to be pissed.
> 
> EDIT: Oh it's the kid. She's adorable.



Same test like in the movie? Must have missed the movie, then. Think I only saw the anime and the OVAs.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 13, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Same test like in the movie? Must have missed the movie, then. Think I only saw the anime and the OVAs.







*Spoiler*: __ 



Ah, I forgot what year it came out but there was a whack-job named Celestine who tried to brind down the gods because he was tired of them using people. There was a fairy in the movie named Morgan LeFay who served as Celestine's accomplice. She had a human lover but when it came time to face the Gate of Judgment she panicked, doubted their love and she was separated from her lover in question. Celestine activates some weird ass system to bring about Ragnarok but he is eventually defeated by Keichi and the Norns. However, Belldandy and Keichi have to face the Gate of Judgement as well and I swear dude Belldandy's mom is using the EXACT same dialogue as Morgan did in the movie. Anyway, they go through the gate proving not only is there love true but humans and goddesses can fall in love and make it work. They emerge, some creature Celestine let loose is still running around and is about to cut down the world tree. Belldandy, her sisters, Peorth, and those goddesses who work under Peorth all sing (which is just FUCKING awesome) and they seal the creature away for all eternity and save the world.


----------



## Markness (Aug 13, 2012)

I saw the movies' vibes in this chapter as well. Never saw it coming like that since Kosuke never really takes any of the anime's elements that I can recall. The tone in this chapter isn't as bleak as the movie's tone was, though. Here, we get the feeling like everything will be ok. The other kept you guessing but I need to watch it again. That's just how I remember it.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 13, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I forgot what year it came out but there was a whack-job named Celestine who tried to brind down the gods because he was tired of them using people. There was a fairy in the movie named Morgan LeFay who served as Celestine's accomplice. She had a human lover but when it came time to face the Gate of Judgment she panicked, doubted their love and she was separated from her lover in question. Celestine activates some weird ass system to bring about Ragnarok but he is eventually defeated by Keichi and the Norns. However, Belldandy and Keichi have to face the Gate of Judgement as well and I swear dude Belldandy's mom is using the EXACT same dialogue as Morgan did in the movie. Anyway, they go through the gate proving not only is there love true but humans and goddesses can fall in love and make it work. They emerge, some creature Celestine let loose is still running around and is about to cut down the world tree. Belldandy, her sisters, Peorth, and those goddesses who work under Peorth all sing (which is just FUCKING awesome) and they seal the creature away for all eternity and save the world.



But that sounds like they recycled some stuff from the manga with Rangarok and the sealing... (dunno which arc that was anymore, but it happened in the manga).

Guess we?ll have to wait and see. I wonder if there?ll still be more arcs after this, or if the manga will end in the near future


----------



## Markness (Aug 13, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> But that sounds like they recycled some stuff from the manga with Rangarok and the sealing... (dunno which arc that was anymore, but it happened in the manga).
> 
> Guess we?ll have to wait and see. I wonder if there?ll still be more arcs after this, or if the manga will end in the near future



That was one of the earlier arcs where Urd's demon side went out of control.
It was a good one and I plan on reading it again. 

I hope there will still be more for a good while longer. Atleast Fujishima pumps out a chapter on a monthly basis while some others like Miura and Togashi have a bad habit of leaving their readers hanging. There also hasn't really been any development towards a final conclusion in A!MG! so far.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 13, 2012)

Esomark said:


> I saw the movies' vibes in this chapter as well. Never saw it coming like that since Kosuke never really takes any of the anime's elements that I can recall. The tone in this chapter isn't as bleak as the movie's tone was, though. Here, we get the feeling like everything will be ok. The other kept you guessing but I need to watch it again. That's just how I remember it.



I totally agree with you. The movie had a very dark tone and the way Kousuke set up the Gate of Judgment was really imposing. Shit he gave those double-doors more villany than Celestine and it really made the viewer wonder if Bell and K-1 would make it. But I think this is fine too. I wasn't expecting the kid to show up. She's going to be a total bitch I can feel it.  But she's a very likeable character so it's cool.





BlueDemon said:


> Guess we?ll have to wait and see. I wonder if there?ll still be more arcs after this, or if the manga will end in the near future



Feels like Ah! My Goddess is winding down to a close.  I never wanted this day to come. I think Kousuke will make 300 the last chapter. I could be wrong. Hope I'm wrong as I wouldn't mind a few more arcs. There have been a number of times over the past 20 years where this manga could have come to a believable end. Yet Kousuke has been exceptional in giving us new stories, new characters, and none of it ever really feels tacked on.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 15, 2012)

Thing is, guys, I got enough to keep up with One Piece for the next 15 years, don?t know if I could take it if AMG would last so long as well


----------



## Markness (Aug 16, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> I totally agree with you. The movie had a very dark tone and the way Kousuke set up the Gate of Judgment was really imposing. Shit he gave those double-doors more villany than Celestine and it really made the viewer wonder if Bell and K-1 would make it. But I think this is fine too. I wasn't expecting the kid to show up. She's going to be a total bitch I can feel it.  But she's a very likeable character so it's cool.
> 
> Feels like Ah! My Goddess is winding down to a close.  I never wanted this day to come. I think Kousuke will make 300 the last chapter. I could be wrong. Hope I'm wrong as I wouldn't mind a few more arcs. There have been a number of times over the past 20 years where this manga could have come to a believable end. Yet Kousuke has been exceptional in giving us new stories, new characters, and none of it ever really feels tacked on.



Thanks. Gate's presence was a nice surprise and having her there lightened the tone of what Anzasu was conveying. She'll most likely help out since she likes Keiichi. 

I also agree that Kosuke's ideas never feel uninspired or drawn for the sake of it. He brings in a lot from his hobbies which is a big part of that. 



BlueDemon said:


> Thing is, guys, I got enough to keep up with One Piece for the next 15 years, don?t know if I could take it if AMG would last so long as well



Why not? AMG's been around longer than One Piece and I keep up with both on equal terms.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 16, 2012)

Esomark said:


> Why not? AMG's been around longer than One Piece and I keep up with both on equal terms.



Same here. I've seen this series grow and evolve over the years and I'm always blown away by new characters Fujishima-sensei creates or when he explores existing ones. Even side characters who only have two or three chapters to themselves are equisitely drawn and well-written.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 16, 2012)

Well, the biggest con for me is that it?s a monthly manga, and I tend to forget the story of such mangas (even if they?re generally better than weekly ones...).
But I guess I?ll keep up anyway ^^


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 16, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Well, the biggest con for me is that it?s a monthly manga, and I tend to forget the story of such mangas (even if they?re generally better than weekly ones...).
> But I guess I?ll keep up anyway ^^



You're right. That's a big problem for monthly manga. Specifically Claymore and D. Gray-Man. I've never had that issue with Ah! My Goddess though. Probably because it keeps me interested enough to read the chapters over and over again so in a way I always stay current.


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2012)

Chapter 288 is out.

chapter 14


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 30, 2012)

Esomark said:


> Why not? AMG's been around longer than One Piece and I keep up with both on equal terms.



It shouldn't be hard to keep up with something like AMG's, it's steady but monthly. You could marathon much or all of it and it's not abandoned by publishers either.

Endless weeklies, hiatus whores and inconsistent quality releases drive me to indifference easier.


----------



## Markness (Aug 30, 2012)

The Bite of the She-Wolf said:


> It shouldn't be hard to keep up with something like AMG's, it's steady but monthly. You could marathon much or all of it and it's not abandoned by publishers either.
> 
> Endless weeklies, hiatus whores and inconsistent quality releases drive me to indifference easier.



Exactly. Fujishima atleast keeps the ball rolling on the level he has it while Miura, Togashi, and Hagiwara still have the bad habit of leaving their readers in the dark. We might only get one chapter a month from AMG but it's a lot better than waiting two or three months. For most weekly series, I'll catch up on them and focus on another series (Usually a finished one) until a handful of new chapters are out. 

For this chapter, the tone changed drastically. The chapter cover foreshadowed the test eerily but seeing it actually happen was shocking. The ending is odd as well. I guess that's Keiichi as a god but who's that woman coming out of the water? Could she be Belldandy or someone else?


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 30, 2012)

Damn, that was rather unexpected. Can?t really make sense of all that yet.


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2012)

Chapter 289 is out.

Ch.81


----------



## Markness (Oct 1, 2012)

Good to know that Belldandy could see out from the eyes of that woman just as Keiichi could with the figure he's looking out from. Apparently the world they are in is in the past. Things are just getting weirder.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 1, 2012)

So have they banged yet?


----------



## dream (Oct 2, 2012)

Mider T said:


> So have they banged yet?



They kissed each other a few chapters ago.


----------



## Markness (Oct 2, 2012)

Keiichi's loins must be burning by now. Does he even masturbate?


----------



## dream (Oct 2, 2012)

Esomark said:


> Keiichi's loins must be burning by now. Does he even masturbate?



Well, the contract did kill his desire/lust from what I remember so he probably doesn't.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 3, 2012)

the contract was broken, so now he does. Its funny because this is the asspull the author had to come up with to even make the last 20 years work.

Next we're going to hear that everything associated with keiichi has been stuck in a perpetual time loop to explain away why the humans aren't all middle aged by now


----------



## Markness (Nov 11, 2012)

Chapter 290 is out now.

Ch.159

LOL, I like how that big Gate just crashes the dramatic moment between Belldandy and Keiichi like it was nothing!


----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2012)

Decent chapter, curious as to what tragedy struck the two of them.


----------



## Markness (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah, especially since it seems like nothing was going wrong between them. 
They even had sex!


----------



## dream (Nov 13, 2012)

Esomark said:


> Yeah, especially since it seems like nothing was going wrong between them.
> They even had sex!



I'm thinking that it might be a problem with a possible child between them.


----------



## stream (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow. First a kiss, and now actual sex in this manga. Things sure are changing!


----------



## son_michael (Nov 14, 2012)

stream said:


> Wow. First a kiss, and now actual sex in this manga. Things sure are changing!



I'm not sure if the sex is a good thing because you might just get robbed of a sex scene between bell and keichi now


----------



## Markness (Nov 14, 2012)

son_michael said:


> I'm not sure if the sex is a good thing because you might just get robbed of a sex scene between bell and keichi now



I get the feeling it can still happen but yeah, the apprehension is building up.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So, seems like she couldn't escape, huh?




They are showing Belldandy and Keichi this only so they know what's in for them at the end? Tz, that never works


----------



## rajin (Jan 23, 2013)

*Ah! My Goddess 293** Raw
*
*distance  *


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 24, 2013)

Been thinking of trying out this manga sometime. 

I'd be grateful if anybody would fill me in on what about this manga appeals to them.


----------



## Markness (Jan 24, 2013)

There's a lot to like about this manga. Good characters, creative usage of Norse mythology, interesting gadgets, tasteful comedy, and the art progression is really mind blowing. I enjoy how there is almost no stone unturned when it comes to developing the cast and it's easy to keep track of the characters since they tend to be very inspired. I also find Belldandy, Urd, and Skuld, the three main goddesses, to be very beautiful. Rounding in Peorth, Hild, Lind, and recently Anzasu, I'd say the female cast are the most beautiful women of any manga, IMO. The art starts off looking a little silly but improves greatly and looks really elegant relatively soon. I honestly think the art from Volume 7 to the present ranks up there with Berserk and JoJo's Bizarre Adventure in that category. The crazy gadgets also create a lot of fun scenarios and the intricacies of the mechanical designs are impressive. Fujishima himself is an accomplished motorist so that helps.


----------



## Markness (Feb 1, 2013)

The last two chapters have been translated. 

this
this

I was listening to Jarboe's "In An Open Sea" (Off of her Thirteen Masks album. It's my new favorite music album and if you haven't heard it, you are missing out!) while reading these and it fit so perfectly. And wow, we haven't seen Belldandy's original outfit in forever and she had known about Keiichi long before they met! Man, that's some crazy exposition there!


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 3, 2013)

Esomark said:


> The last two chapters have been translated.
> 
> "Imagine the devastation he'll cause if he ever rebels!"
> "Imagine the devastation he'll cause if he ever rebels!"
> ...



I'm a little confused about what happened to the lake goddess in the end. Did she get destroyed or did she get sealed away? And what did she mean when she said, "The grief inside is what is preventing me from returning."? And are they implying that she was reincarnated as Belldandy?

I'm wondering what do people think about this recent development, because it seems like a retcon of sorts. I remember when Peorth first came to Keiichi she didn't seem to have any problem sleeping with him, and he didn't seem to lack sexual urges. Now there is this whole conspiracy going on, its kind of iffy.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 3, 2013)

Its just there to explain away why the manga has dragged on for 20 years bro, what explanation else is necessary? we all see why he's jumping back through hoops to make sense of the story


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 3, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its just there to explain away why the manga has dragged on for 20 years bro, what explanation else is necessary? we all see why he's jumping back through hoops to make sense of the story



Actually, the author hasn't really explained any of the previous events so that this development makes sense. 

I would actually like to see some of these rage threads that popped up when chapter 285 came out. Just to see all the tears and froth at the development.


----------



## son_michael (Feb 3, 2013)

Personally, I think the new revelation that Belldandy was in love with Keichi before he even met her is...well, bullshit. 

Even so, i'm just glad this is all coming to an end, really hoping for an epilogue where they have kids and live a peaceful mortal life. Hopefully we actually get to see a wedding ceremony.


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 3, 2013)

son_michael said:


> *Personally, I think the new revelation that Belldandy was in love with Keichi before he even met her is...well, bullshit. *
> 
> Even so, i'm just glad this is all coming to an end, really hoping for an epilogue where they have kids and live a peaceful mortal life. Hopefully we actually get to see a wedding ceremony.



What's so bad about it?


----------



## stream (Feb 3, 2013)

The series more or less starts with the idea that these two meet completely by accident, and that it is by accident that Belldandy stays with him. Making them a kind of fated couple is somewhat of a retcon.

Of course, the story started over _twenty-four years ago_, so both the style and the feel of the series changed quite a lot.


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 3, 2013)

stream said:


> The series more or less starts with the idea that these two meet completely by accident, and that it is by accident that Belldandy stays with him. Making them a kind of fated couple is somewhat of a retcon.
> 
> Of course, the story started over _twenty-four years ago_, so both the style and the feel of the series changed quite a lot.



I suppose. My first exposure to the series was through the old OAV, which had Belldandy and Keiichi meet each other as kids and making a Childhood Marriage Promise before Heaven separated them. So I don't have that big a problem with it. I do think that the OAV did the "fated union" better than the manga though. Seriously, Belldandy fell in love with him by watching him on a computer screen?


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 16, 2013)

hcheng02 said:


> I suppose. My first exposure to the series was through the old OAV, which had Belldandy and Keiichi meet each other as kids and making a Childhood Marriage Promise before Heaven separated them. So I don't have that big a problem with it. I do think that the OAV did the "fated union" better than the manga though. Seriously, Belldandy fell in love with him by watching him on a computer screen?



Oh, that sounds interesting.

And well, it does sound like a retcon, but maybe it's just that these things never had to be said...(can't quite remember the beginning anyway, just saying ^^).

The only solution is either both of them to become human, Keiichi becomes a God, or Keiichi will willingly give her up, but then of course they end up together again.

And as for Peorth...damn, wait a moment, was Belldandy supposed to suppress his sexual desire for all girls or only for herself? And why was that again? (lol, it's always so long in-between chapters and I read other mangas as well xD).


----------



## stream (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow!

*Spoiler*: __ 




Meet the parents


----------



## Markness (Mar 18, 2013)

Translated:
unharmed

So Belldandy's father (Name revealed to be Tyr) was talking through the Gate?


----------



## Markness (Apr 7, 2013)

Chapter 295 is translated:

But Zommari said Gemelos Sondio was created by adding in extra shunpo steps

So Tyr wants Keiichi to race for Belldandy and he only has 3 minutes? Man, will these two ever get a break? He does have 3 chances but the time limit is definitely not encouraging.


----------



## Markness (May 12, 2013)

296 is translated:
BTW, Senkei >> Senbonzakura Kageyoshi

Woah, was Keiichi about to fall into oblivion?


----------



## Markness (Jun 30, 2013)

297 and 298 have been translated

Ch.412
Ch.412

Seeing that breaking neck in Keiichi's thoughts is probably the most painful scene in this whole manga. Funny how Tyr Gate just asks him how it was like feeling dead so lightheartedly!  It's obvious it didn't feel good!


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 29, 2013)

Now that's the ultimate hurdle, when the father of your beloved is God 
You know what I thought from the beginning? Why doesn't he just fly over the abyss with the motorcycle? He should be able to do it...


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 6, 2013)

God sure is a bitch! 
Poor Keiichi!

Who's she again?!

Damn, I just hope this manga will end soon (enough) xD


----------



## stream (Aug 7, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> God sure is a bitch!
> Poor Keiichi!
> 
> Who's she again?!
> ...



She's the goddess of the pond, the one they just saw the life of.

?After _twenty-five years_, I guess the manga can stop


----------



## Markness (Aug 10, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Now that's the ultimate hurdle, when the father of your beloved is God
> You know what I thought from the beginning? Why doesn't he just fly over the abyss with the motorcycle? He should be able to do it...



True but it wouldn't be consistent with Keiichi's nature. He tends to go the hard way most of the time. 



BlueDemon said:


> God sure is a bitch!
> Poor Keiichi!
> 
> Who's she again?!
> ...



The pond goddess. Wow, d?j? vu already!


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 27, 2013)

rajin said:


> 300TH CHAPTER CELEBRATION OLOUR IMAGES
> *Link removed *



Oh man, I thought we'd get coloured manga pages, not bonus ones :/
Here's the scan, by the way!

And I had to read the raws...and I swear, after 25 years, how is the author not tired of this?


----------



## rajin (Nov 21, 2013)

*Ah! My Goddess 303 Raw*

*happen*


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2013)

rajin said:


> *301 english
> This was a great chapter!*
> 
> i am actually series now. sometime we feel tired of repetitive stuff but i am enjoying it more now.



YOU COMMENTED ON AN ACTUAL CHAPTER, MOTHER OF GOD! 

I just wonder how it'll continue after this. Will they finally get intimate?! And lol, can I do it one more time?!


----------



## rajin (Dec 20, 2013)

*Ah! My Goddess 304 Raw: **Double page joined.*

*Ch.254*


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 1, 2014)

Chapter 302 is out now in English!

So, at the end we have Urd, her mom and Belldandy's mom playing cards, right? And what the hell was God talking about?


----------



## rajin (Feb 21, 2014)

*Ah! My Goddess 306 Raw*

*Chapter 55 is out*


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 20, 2014)

Chapter 304 is out!

I even forgot where they were before this happened, lol.


----------



## rajin (Apr 28, 2014)

series is about to end in MAY OR JUNE : its already confirmed from previous few chapters .

YES ITS THE END . HAPPY ENDING . BRIDE AND GROOM

MARRIAGE . ITS HAPPY ENDING . HURRAY .

and you can expect HAPPY ENDING and here is a chapter of smiling faces.

ITS 25 YEARS OLD SERIES. I AM STILL CONFUSED END AND STILL NOT THE END . WHATEVER 

HAPPY ENDING. YES THIS IS THE END. 

*Ah! My Goddess 308 Raw*

*rest of the generals*

check few pics here


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 28, 2014)

IT'S ENDING?!?!?!?!?!?!

OH MY FUCKING GODDESS, IT'S ENDING!!!!

Finally, I would say. Not that I'm not enjoying it anymore, but it's already 30 years old. Thought I wouldn't live to see this day 

Oh wait, that means it's next month or in two months already o.0


*Spoiler*: __ 



Saw the wedding pic, awwww


----------



## son_michael (Apr 29, 2014)

Not even a kiss -_-


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 29, 2014)

son_michael said:


> Not even a kiss -_-



What?!?! Why?! Nooooo


----------



## son_michael (Apr 29, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> What?!?! Why?! Nooooo



These Mangaka do it ALL THE TIME. They tease us and build towards situations of romance or passion...and then at the end when the characters get together, they just look at the fucking sky while standing next to each other.

such bull shit.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Apr 29, 2014)

i'm still trying to figure out what the last 2 pages say. damn it i wish someone would translate


----------



## rajin (Apr 29, 2014)

bride and groom . beautiful dress . happy faces . marriage . beautiful sky. 

holding hands together . happy ending . what else you want ?

didn't they ever kiss in manga ? well actually a kiss would have fulfilled wishes of

all the readers viewers fans .

i have only seen raws of AH ! MY GODDESS .


----------



## son_michael (Apr 30, 2014)

rajin said:


> bride and groom . beautiful dress . happy faces . marriage . beautiful sky.
> 
> holding hands together . happy ending . what else you want ?
> 
> ...




What Marriage? There was no priest, no audience to witness their union, no vows. All they did was play dress up and hold hands while looking at the sky.

No they haven't kissed, ever.


----------



## rajin (Apr 30, 2014)

haha . it hurts when a series goes on for 25 years and you can't see even a kiss.

sometimes kiss becomes too important and especially for fans. 

though i liked the last chapter . positive . happy faces all around and all there who

know the both of them . audience and priest matter ?  vows even matter ?

it was maybe their way of wedding . at least i am happy for them .


----------



## son_michael (Apr 30, 2014)

rajin said:


> haha . it hurts when a series goes on for 25 years and you can't see even a kiss.
> 
> sometimes kiss becomes too important and especially for fans.
> 
> ...



well that's good for you. I for one take it as a slap to the face to the fans.


----------



## rajin (Apr 30, 2014)

at least show some happiness for them getting married and you can hope for some extra chapter in future as final volume will be released.

i haven't read any chapter of it but keeping an eye on its raws since chapter 290.

i again say sometimes we wish for kiss but many a times it is not that important.

watching meteorite after marriage and all around you like family makes it

a really good scene. its only my opinion and this is what i truly think.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Apr 30, 2014)

rajin said:


> bride and groom . beautiful dress . happy faces . marriage . beautiful sky.
> 
> holding hands together . happy ending . what else you want ?
> 
> ...


other then the cpr scenes....or revival scenes.....


son_michael said:


> What Marriage? There was no priest, no audience to witness their union, no vows. All they did was play dress up and hold hands while looking at the sky.


they are goddess..don't they have higher power then praist to hand down a marriage


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 30, 2014)

^That's what I wanted to say, lol. A priest is a bit out of place when marrying...a Goddess 

But it is a bit disappointing, as son said (haven't they kissed in the anime series/OVA at least?). Will be waiting for the scans, anyhow.


----------



## stream (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm pretty certain they have kissed at some point…
[Google Google Google]
There: 
That corner is irrelvant compared to the rest of that one side of los noches
Oh and there's more: 
That corner is irrelvant compared to the rest of that one side of los noches
They practically kiss _all the time!_

And yes, it is silly to ask for a priest when the ceremony was conducted by no less than four different Goddesses.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 30, 2014)

stream said:


> I'm pretty certain they have kissed at some point?
> [Google Google Google]
> There:
> That corner is irrelvant compared to the rest of that one side of los noches
> ...



Okay those 2 kisses are pretty much back to back and for the purpose of re establishing their contract. You can't say they kiss all the time from that. This manga has been around for like 20+years and the only time we get kisses between them is at the end when their contract was in jeopardy. So while I was wrong about them never kissing, those kisses were so situational that I wiped them from my mind because it was not the true awkward first love romance thing that I was expecting.A marriage kiss would have been a kiss of love, not one to save a contract.

Anyway! The argument is that a kiss comes with marriage, no kiss= fail. I also don't care for your logic about Goddesses being there. It's not a ceremony and it's not a spectacle, which is what a marriage should be.


----------



## rajin (Apr 30, 2014)

THIS is what i said from start naa . they might have kissed and they did kissed.

this series ended at 25 year of its publication . author clearly mentioned it.

as i said earlier priest ceremony not even matter . i found this final chapter

really beautiful . wow those 2 images are good . satisfy the reader or viewer .

he is marrying to a goddess and what else some one want ?


----------



## Tri-edge101 (May 6, 2014)

stream said:


> I'm pretty certain they have kissed at some point?
> [Google Google Google]
> There: Link removed
> Oh and there's more: Link removed
> ...



...Well a kiss is a kiss! we can confirm they have kissed!


----------



## hell no (May 6, 2014)

Fuck, it's been almost 20 years since I first read this manga. Now it's finally ended. Can someone please tell me what happens to Keiichi when he marries Bell? Does he become immortal? Or is he still a normal being who'll die at around age 100?


----------



## BlueDemon (May 6, 2014)

hell no said:


> Fuck, it's been almost 20 years since I first read this manga. Now it's finally ended. Can someone please tell me what happens to Keiichi when he marries Bell? Does he become immortal? Or is he still a normal being who'll die at around age 100?



I think he'll just stay human and die. And then he'll become an angel and they'll live together forever 
(but really, what happens when people die in this universe?)


----------



## Suigetsu (May 6, 2014)

Is it true that almost all of this manga is NTR?


----------



## BlueDemon (May 6, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Is it true that almost all of this manga is NTR?



Where the hell did you get that from? o.0
It's just that - especially at the beginning, if I remember correctly - some parties try to break them apart, which never works. But it never comes close to NTR, in my opinion.


----------



## son_michael (May 6, 2014)

hell no said:


> Fuck, it's been almost 20 years since I first read this manga. Now it's finally ended. Can someone please tell me what happens to Keiichi when he marries Bell? Does he become immortal? Or is he still a normal being who'll die at around age 100?



All we know is that they get married (without a ceremony or friends in attendance or anything) they basically dress as a bride and groom, look at the sky together and I guess that means their married now. everything else is left unresolved.


----------



## stream (May 6, 2014)

As I understand it, there was a long story a few chapter ago involving another couple of a mortal and a goddess (with the mortal dying of old age), and they decided to go with it all the same.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 6, 2014)

i don't usually like that kind of thing...but its the author's call.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (May 7, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Is it true that almost all of this manga is NTR?



...WTF are you on

btw anyone able to translation the special announcement from the creator? he had one from what i remember reading in a magazine


----------



## stream (May 27, 2014)

Ah, all right then  Time to go for an archive binge and read it from the beginning!


----------



## BlueDemon (May 28, 2014)

^ I plan that for quite a lot of series who're ending or are going to end soon, but I have other mangas on my to-read list I have to go through first! But it'll surely be cool to go through it in one sessions =) Have fun!


----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2014)

^ I need to do that too.


----------



## Markness (May 30, 2014)

I finally got around to reading the last two chapters (Had to deal with a damn kidney stone)! Congratulations, Keiichi and Belldandy! While I will miss this manga, I am glad it's ending on a high note. I do hope somewhere down the line we'll get another anime film or TV series since I never get tired of the goddesses. The last arcs would look beautiful animated.



BlueDemon said:


> ^ I plan that for quite a lot of series who're ending or are going to end soon, but I have other mangas on my to-read list I have to go through first! But it'll surely be cool to go through it in one sessions =) Have fun!



Same here. Can't wait for Dark Horse to publish the last few books as well.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 30, 2014)

^ Hope you're well now!

And yeah, now that the series is finished, a new anime would be a very good idea indeed!


----------



## Markness (Jun 2, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> ^ Hope you're well now!
> 
> And yeah, now that the series is finished, a new anime would be a very good idea indeed!



Thanks! It was the worst pain I've ever felt so I am glad the damn thing is out of me!

Even if just the demon world arc was animated, I'd still watch it. All of it could fill a whole season on its own. 

I wonder if Fujishima will do another manga down the road as well? I'd like to see more from him but if he wants a break until then, I'll be patient.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 2, 2014)

^ As long as it doesn't take another 30 years to finish


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2014)

This time it will take 60 years


----------

